# Has anyone changed Kitchen tap?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Whilst away this weekend we had a leak from around the bottom of the tap. I managed to take the sink out and have a look, I thought (wrongly  ) that One of the pipes had come loose so replace them and then tried refilling water. It still leaked  I aim to remove the drawers and bowl, I will then be able to have a better look and see where the water is coming from. I have seen how the drawers and sink unscrew, also the Earth star so:
Is there anything else to be aware of?
If the pipes have not cracked and the tap looks Ok is it worth just replacing the rubber seals? Who would you buy them from? Or would it be better to replace the Tap, again who would you buy from? Would another tap be as good? It is the Microswitch type (Two wires going up inside)
Any help/thoughts appreciated


Steve


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve
If there are two wires going into the tap then I think it's safe to assume its a micro switch type. From what I l have seen while trying to changing a micro switch there are several seals involved and it may be better to buy a new one and just have the challenge of connecting the water and wires up.

Steve F


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve (SandJ)

I think Steve (Zoro) is probably right. Many moons ago I went through the same process as you on my caravan, and ended up buying a new tap - and wishing I'd done that in the first place.

Hope this helps


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, Steve and Dave as I thought. Can you reccomend anyone to get from, surely it does not have to be the same Hymer replacement?
How about Oleary's?

Steve


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

What make of tap is it?

The whale 'elegance' can leak if the collar is not tightened down - which allows the water past the 'O' ring.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Texas.
Whale?
Unknown make
Will check it out on next visit. It is in storage, hope to have a look this or next week.

Steve


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Kitchen Tap*

Can't remember the make, but Peter Hambilton at Hymerdirect has spares. Once they go, they are pretty hard to make watertight again - the one for our Starline was about £70, but it was 6 years old and had been abused by the previous owner who kept trying to use it like a normal house tap.

Smick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Thanks, Steve and Dave as I thought. Can you reccomend anyone to get from, surely it does not have to be the same Hymer replacement?
> How about Oleary's?
> 
> Steve


Can't help Steve, I'm sorry. It was too long ago, but I don't think the taps have changed since then. I vaguely recall getting a new one from our local caravan accessory shop.

Cheers


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

hi steve i had same problem with a tap, :roll: at the bottom of the taps are to pipes they are push fit fittings there is a o ring inside sometime they perish in cold temps they are very easy to change.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

ash said:


> hi steve i had same problem with a tap, :roll: at the bottom of the taps are to pipes they are push fit fittings there is a o ring inside sometime they perish in cold temps they are very easy to change.


Thanks
Smick and Dave

Ash
Where do you get the O rings from as they are present on tap?
By the way waiting for your photo.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Steve, missed your phone call yesterday. Around at my mums, sorry matey.

Our kitchen tap was leaking and decided to take apart and renew seals. Don't bother. When I came to refit the wires for the micro switch the flat metal washer/screw was so fiddly and the wires kept moving that I nicked the wires which shorted them out, it permanently ran the pump.

Went and bought a new tap. Simple as, job done.

Get your money spent :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer Tap*

If you have the "swan neck" type of tap - original in the dull metal finish is much more expensive than the chrome version that is available from the movera catalogue.

When ours broke due to me not draining the system properly i ordered one from a dealer in germany and still saved plenty from the brownhills price.

cheers


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve

I think we may have a similar problem and I'm told by an expert member of this forum that the cause is usually very fine cracks in the plastic moulded body of the tap between the two cavities where the hot and cold pipes enter the moulding. These are often too small to see with the naked eye but result in an occasional trickle of water down the supply pipes. The only answer is a new tap I'm afraid as the problem will only get worse with time. It's not a difficult job if you've managed to remove the sink already.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to you all,
Besides Germany and Brownhills any other thoughts on suppliers? I have no worry about doing the work myself but want to buy fairly quickly.


Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi steve;

Try page 29/92 of cak tanks downloadable catalogue..

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/catalogue.html

pete


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Steve
I think your taps may be made by Reich.
The bathroom tap on my 2000 B554 was.
Mine started dripping. It was a warn ceramic cartridge inside. Reich say its replaceable but I couldn't get them to supply the part. Bought a new one in the end.
This is their link. The kitchen one is probably on the website somewhere.

http://www1.reich-web.com/index.html

There are suppliers in the UK, try:

http://www.groveproducts.co.uk/store/showGroup.php5?group=EY

Hope this helps.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks again for replies guys your help is much appreciated.
The type of taps fitted are the same as pics, unable to get the make as it is in storage.

Steve


----------

